# RELIANCE GSM/SMART GPRS SETTINGS



## sourishzzz1234 (May 1, 2009)

HellO Friends... I took the unlimited mobile GPRS plan of RELIANCE GSM prepaid... i can connect it through my PC but cant connect through mobile..... THEY gave me 2 settings 
1. SMARTWAP
2.SMARTNET
Please can anyone tell me how to use these settings in SE phones??... I mean which will i use for INTERNET SETTINGS, STREAMING SETTINGS AND JAVA SETTINGS....
I have Sony Ericsson W810i...Please HELP


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (May 1, 2009)

hello no rply????


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 1, 2009)

Use SMARTNET as default settings. Using it I surf on my K790i.


By the way, how is the speed? I hardly get 4-5 kbps and after 1am it goes upto 9-10.


----------



## azzu (May 6, 2009)

wats the cost of d plan


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 9, 2009)

There are sevsral options.
1. Rs. 39/- for 3 days (Recharge on friday. From friday night to monday night)
2. Rs. 81/- for 7 days
3. Rs. 303 for 1 month

With unlimited download.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Welcome Arsenal fan.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2009)

Scheme is good, but speed is nowhere near AirTEL. Have bad experience with it, it shows that you getting EDGE signal, but speed is near 2-6 KBPS.:MAD:


----------



## amyieroberts (May 13, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> Scheme is good, but speed is nowhere near AirTEL. Have bad experience with it, it shows that you getting EDGE signal, but speed is near 2-6 KBPS.:MAD:




its true. i agreed.


----------

